# Who says Exo's cant take down a Full shrimp?



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

heres a short clip of my new added food to their diet.....







got the idea after my silverside packet ran out hahaha....lemme know wat u think...

http://media.putfile.com/ExoVSshrimp


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

wow nice frenzy







how many are there and what's the tank size?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> wow nice frenzy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol its all in my sig...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

exodons are crazy, cool fish, nice vid


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

nice vid

did they finish it all? how long does it take them?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

steve1337 said:


> nice vid
> 
> did they finish it all? how long does it take them?


yea i had to cut the vid short cause PUTfile.com doesnt work well for me with bigger file sizes...so i just cut it to the good part...the begining....it took them about a min or two to get thru the whole thing....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2006)

Um...Laffy Taffy?


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Um...Laffy Taffy?












but nice exos


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

haha....i like that song!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Dawgz, your exo shoal is f*cking great! I love that tank!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Tibs said:


> Dawgz, your exo shoal is f*cking great! I love that tank!










thanx...


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice shoal of exos and vid!


----------



## eddy3 (Jan 3, 2006)

Man I want a shoal of 30 exodons in my 55g but there so expensive. 30 * 5$= 150$


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

thats kah-razy. love to have them as well but sooo $$

id want to count them everyday to make sure i had as many as i did at day 1, lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

eddy3 said:


> Man I want a shoal of 30 exodons in my 55g but there so expensive. 30 * 5$= 150$


i have close to 40 rite now....


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sweet video Dawgz


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

thanx....


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> thanx....


How big do they end up getting at adult stage?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

PastorJeff said:


> thanx....


How big do they end up getting at adult stage?
[/quote]

4-6". Exos can take apart almost anything when in a group, I have 8 and they take apart a feeder goldfish easy.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thats pretty neat. id love to own exodon paradoxus, but theyre too damn much everytime i find them. and the only way id ever own them is if i could have a small school of them. 
for the money ill keep to my cichlids








but man is that a nice exo tank! good lookin stuff


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

yep, they were cool, i miss them :-\


----------

